# Who are you feeding out for freezer camp?



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is ours.. a 19 month old jersey will be sent in November. 

Wanted to see who else is getting ready to fill their freezer soon!


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Jackson is a short legged Dexter. He is destined for 1/2 to go into my freezer and 1/2 to be served at the 2015 ADCA AGM.


----------



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

He looks just about ready!!! Sounds like he is going to make a lot of people happy!


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

Max won't be ready until next fall, unless he gets even pushier. He is not shy, and he's getting big enough that its not cute anymore.


----------



## CowPoke (Jul 31, 2014)

Not sure what all breed he is but Long Horn X What would your guess be? I bought him yesterday at 390lbs... Ways to go


----------



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice looking cattle! Cowpoke did they just castrate him? Neat color pattern on him. I am not sure what he is mixed with. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## danniulrich05 (Mar 24, 2014)

These bratty boys will be off to the butcher in November. They are 17 month old all grass jerseys.


----------



## CowPoke (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, I had him dehorned and casterated in one stop after the auction. Im a Brangus cow/calf crop w a few goats and also raise show calves and some beef bottle babies. Im new here. Nice to meet your text.


----------



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a fun thread! Nice to meet you too! We started raising our own beef and pork about 4 years ago. This website has been so great and helping me learn to try and raise them the best ways. 

danniulrich05 those steers look nice! Wish we had grass right now. I have been using hay since July. And now grain feeding too. How much do you think they will weight when you send them in?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Good looking bunch of beef, I'll try to post one today....The flavor is in the fat...Topsid


----------



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

Yay Topside! Your jerseys always look amazing!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's my beef, he said "it's not his best side." His fatal appointment is on Nov 28th and he's not looking forward to it. Just started him on whole corn once a day for about 7 days now. Will boost him up to twice a day whole corn at the day draws near....Topside


----------



## danniulrich05 (Mar 24, 2014)

CrabbyChicken said:


> This is a fun thread! Nice to meet you too! We started raising our own beef and pork about 4 years ago. This website has been so great and helping me learn to try and raise them the best ways.
> 
> 
> 
> danniulrich05 those steers look nice! Wish we had grass right now. I have been using hay since July. And now grain feeding too. How much do you think they will weight when you send them in?



I'm hoping they are at 900lbs. This my first try with grass finishing and jerseys so we will see. I had a show steer in highschool that was 1250 at 17 months old. These guys seem so scrawny.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Bubba was born in April. 1/2 Hersey, 1/2 black. I bought the cow pregnant. No details on the bull. He will go to camp in 2016--if I have the heart. He is such a cuddle bug.


----------



## janij (Sep 20, 2010)

THis guy tried to kick me last week. But all will be forgiven on Wed when he leaves for freezer camp.










Next years steer.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Just sent our two steers to auction.Freezer is still full from last year. Got an ok price but took a hit as they were only grass feed and here in Iowa that is a bad thing.


----------



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice pics everyone!

Janij what type of cattle is that. They are pretty!


----------



## janij (Sep 20, 2010)

CrabbyChicken said:


> Nice pics everyone!
> 
> Janij what type of cattle is that. They are pretty!


They are British White cows. They are pretty docile, easy calvers and good mommas. We like them. We raise them and Jerseys.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

So what are people now selling grass fed beef hanging weight? I have one scheduled yo go in for slaughter on Nov 11. WE will start finishing him with chaffhaye( bagged alfafa) soon.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

Lambert (15 months old) is ready to go in the spring and Cheese (11 months old) will go next fall. Cheese got big this summer he escaped into an alfalfa field and weights more then his older 1/2 brother. I just took one in this week that was a Jersey/Angus so I'm set for a little while so these two can grow.


----------



## slingshot (Jun 25, 2014)

Here are my 2 freezer champs....

D day is November 5th

















They have been on pasture and hay, and every day sense May1st they get a 1.5% body weight grain ration. I'm shooting for a 900# live weight


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

We just put a 15 month old Jersey bull in the freezer 480 hanging weight here are some of his folowers


----------



## kycn (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's our first beef to raise. Bought his mom (longhorn) pregnant. Was told dad was angus. He's scheduled for nov 17. He was born Christmas '12 so he'll just miss his 2nd bday. Any tips on processing? He'll have been raised 95% grass. We will be using Marksbury Farm, USDA certified processor here in central KY.


----------



## alan anderson (Mar 2, 2014)

Here's mine.Headed to "camp" 27 Oct. I bought him 12 Oct.2013.No idea of his age or breed.I'll get recent pics later.


----------



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

Love all the pics and info.! If you can, post a pic right before they are sent in. Ours is schedualed for the beginning or middle of Nov.


----------



## ahirschfield (Oct 27, 2013)

This is Elvis. He is a lowline steer and will be 18 months when he goes in the middle of December. This is the first steer we have raised and we can't wait to see how the meat turns out. He is almost 100% grass fed (he just gets pellets and treats to get them to come in out of the pasture at night). Any guessers on weight? I am standing in one of the pictures and I am 5'3".

Amanda


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Big Mac Goes in on Nov 11th wadda ya think... is he ready... guess his weight???


----------



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

Not sure on weight, he looks great though! Much meatier than my jersey that goes in the same day as yours! Lol!


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is my first steer ever, he has a date set for December 8th, and will be just over 18 months old at that time.


Anybody have a weight estimate?

Here he is test loaded into my new to me trailer.


----------



## kycn (Nov 27, 2012)

Thoughts on grain? I've seen different things people do for feeding grain 30, 60, 90 days, etc. Mine's been grass fed his whole life and I wanted to get him up and get some grain in him for good marveling (so I've been told). His date is Nov 17. Is it too late to bother putting some good fat on him? Or would it still do some good?


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

kycn said:


> Thoughts on grain? I've seen different things people do for feeding grain 30, 60, 90 days, etc. Mine's been grass fed his whole life and I wanted to get him up and get some grain in him for good marveling (so I've been told). His date is Nov 17. Is it too late to bother putting some good fat on him? Or would it still do some good?


 WE finish with a bagged alfalfa product called Chaffhaye (www.chaffhaye.com ). reasonable price, cows love it and we have been impressed with the marbeling and flavor. 
Start him tomorrow and I think you will have good results. We start feeding chaffhaye at 2 months to go and increase a little each day for the first two weeks then pour it to em as much as he wants . Always hay available too.


----------



## alan anderson (Mar 2, 2014)

Leaving for "camp" Monday morning.Guesses on his weight anybody? I'll post live and dressed weight sometime Monday.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Alan I don't have a guess but he looks tasty.


----------



## alan anderson (Mar 2, 2014)

Feed store said 800 lbs.even.I'll find out what he dressed when I pick him up and post it.Gave $195.00 for him 12 Oct.2013.Should be the cheapest steaks I'll ever eat.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a 19 mo old guernsey steer that I need to get a recent pic of. He's been on grass and a little daily corn with the other guernseys and angus and angus cross girls. The ex-commercial dairy guernseys just don't have the genetics to maintain their weight and produce milk on grass alone. We're going to feed everyone really well for the next two month so this steer gets up to decent weight for a Jan butcher date. Our son about has his meat locker completed so we'll butcher the guernsey ourselves. He'll be our 1st beef but we've done a few hogs so feel reasonably ready for "Chuck". He's had a good life and will have as good of ending as is possible.

Here's the next boy in line. At least he'll be easier to get ready than the guernsey when the time comes!


----------



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

He goes in on Tuesday!!!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

This is our January prospect.

Does anyone have the hides processed? I'd like to keep his unless it costs a fortune to get it done.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Raven born on born on super bowl sunday Hanging weight ................................ 665 it will be a long 3 weeks waiting or those ribeyes


----------



## kycn (Nov 27, 2012)

Update: posted pic awhile back, but took this guy yesterday. Got the word today he was 979 live wt, 578 hanging. This is our first beef processed. So excited.


----------



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats! He looks great. And if you are like me,,, it is like Christmas going and picking up all those little white packages!!!


----------



## danniulrich05 (Mar 24, 2014)

Took this guy in Friday. All grass, no grain 18 mo old Jersey steer. Hanging 456, live appox 760. We decided to just take one since they are still small, let the other two grow out on the early summer grass. We are excited to see how it tastes. We've had Flint Hills raised grass finished Angus, so it will be interesting to see how Jersey on local grass compares. On the next two we are going to finish one on 90 days of grain and the other just grass to do a side by side comparison (pun intended).


----------



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks good! Post pics of you steaks when you get them back!


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

nate77 said:


> Here is my first steer ever, he has a date set for December 8th, and will be just over 18 months old at that time.


Took mine to the processor on Monday, hanging weight was 562, not bad for an 18 month old dairy steer.


----------



## danniulrich05 (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's a couple steaks we cooked up from our Jersey steer. The cuts are all small but we were pleased with the marbling and its got great flavor.


----------



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

They look scrumptious!!!


----------



## slingshot (Jun 25, 2014)

slingshot said:


> Here are my 2 freezer champs....
> 
> D day is November 5th
> 
> ...



Update:

Steers went the day they were supposed to....

Hanging weights were 497 and 495

All customers were very happy including myself. We did 14 day dry age and they are unbelievable. 

Packaging

















All ready to cook









Time to eat









Each of these steers got 1150lbs of grain over a 180 days. Absolutely fantastic table fair.


----------

